# Looking for Advice for an Ice Hub shelter



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Usually due to my age I am the one always giving advice. Well this is one time I need it. Have no experience at all with the hub shelters. I very rarely use a shelter at all. The ones I did use in the past were all flip overs. I understand the hub takes more time to set up. But it seems to me the roominess ( is that a word ? ) would be worth the added effort.

The one I am looking at the hardest is the Otter XTH Lodge. Setup I believe the measurements given were 8ft X 8ft by 76 inches tall. I very rarely set my shelter until I find some fish. I like to remain mobile as possible until I find something . I have fished all night out on the ice even without a shelter. also looking close at some the Eskimo fat fishes in same approximate size.

What I would like to know is a size of the one I am looking at the 8 X 8. Would it be especially difficult for an old codger like me to erect by myself ? I under stand the strength of wind will proportionately add to my difficulties.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I want to say last year on ice shanty.com someone posted a really good thread on this subject. They compared a lot of brands and it seemed the new Shappell design was the front runner. Not sure why, maybe design and quality. I think the entrance door was the deciding factor. Hope this helps.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Found that discussion you mentioned on ice shanty. They do seem to hold the Shappell in high regard.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have the Eskimo fat fish 949. Nice shelter. I really only use it if it's more than me because my other is a 1 man and I fish solo quite often. I will sometimes use it on erie and it fishes there good with 2 people, 

It is a pain to set up( especially in the wind) but my downfall is I like to move. And to move its a complete take down and reassemble at new spot. It's very spacious with 2 guys but I've done 3 and it's not bad. Quality after 2 years has been excellent with nothing broken so far.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have helped set up the Eskimo and fished out of it. It is a nice roomy shelter but as stated it is a pain in the ass to move around especially if it's windy


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

One down fall of the Eskimo shanty's are they are only a 300 denier fabric which is on the thin side but also a little lighter to carry. Clam shanty's on the other hand are a 600 denier fabric which makes them warmer and more wind resistant and durable while being slightly heavier to carry.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

After careful consideration and getting as much advice as I could. I have settled on a Shappell WH6500. Once it gets here will try it out in back yard and post my opinion. Which may help someone that is contemplating a like purchase.

Ice shanty .com did have a rather long discussion on their site about same thing. Have learned to respect the opinions over there by several posters.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking forward to the report and pics! Congrats on the purchase Papa!


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

UPS dropped off my Shappel WH 6500 today. This is my very first Hub type so keep that in mind.
initial set up took about 3 minutes. super easy. take down was even faster. Getting back into bag well that took awhile. Finally figured if I zipped bag about a third of the way before packing it would help. It did and I will keep that in mind for next time.Was surprised that even though today was a little breezy it had no effect on it.

So here is what I liked about it
1. Easy to set up
2. Easy to take down
3. Six windows that let enough light in to fish with.
4. Well insulated. the 600 Denier cloth and the black color held the heat very well
5. Very roomy even for fat guy like me 7' X 7 
6. Very well though out design. The height of the windows is perfect for sitting on a bucket and keeping eye on tip-ups or jawjackers in my case.
7. While not as mobile as a flip over. It won't be that bad if have to move.
8. Two doors that are easy to enter and exit.

What I didn't care for
1. Only came with four anchors. Six would have been better. Eight would have been perfect.
2. Little harder to handle than I envisioned. But I guess that insulation has to cause some bulk.

Overall pretty satisfied with it. Will know more after first actual use on ice.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice! Sounds like a good one!


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

I look forward to hearing how it works on the ice. Where to you plan to use it primarily? You could probably order some more anchors. You will want them eventually anyway when those bend. Having the extra will be nice.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

I had a Eskimo Flip One that I sold because I needed just a little more room inside... Was going to get the Eskimo Flip Two but got the Shappell DX 3000 instead... Taking it out of its box it is ready to set-up.. And of course with my wife's permission--"married 50 years--" I set it up in the family room... Great shelter but a little of a hassle setting up with the adding of roof supports... Guess I am used to just drilling a hole and flipping the Eskimo over which was great... Think I am also losing my quick movability... The Shappell is a 5 Star shelter extremely well made... Think all the different shelters made have their good points and bad that we have to consider in our own fishing needs... Hoping I made the correct choice for mine.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I have the Eskimo Quikfish 3. I love the room. Ive fished two comfortably but it's really nice solo. I need to be able to move around and stretch out my old back injury. 
It's not too bad setting up. Definitely longer than my buddies flip style shanties to set up and break down. Like already mentioned, in the wind it can be a challenge. And breaking it down and packing it can be a pain if it has any frost in it. It's hard to get it in the bag. 
I upgraded to the insulated Frabill Amush Deluxe this year. 
I haven't put it together so I can't comment on how it is to set up or break down. Watching the videos, after a little practice inshould be fine. 
I'm looking forward to the insulation, extra space, two doors and especially the seat. Thatvpadded bucket gets old. I think it will be nice not having to move everything in and out and packing it up will be easier too. 
I plan to use those locking pads for insulating the floor. Propane consumption should be less with the insulation. 
Because of it's weight, it will probably be primarily for Erie unless I have some assistance pulling it out on Mosquito or LaDue. So I'm not giving up on the Quickfish entirely.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I wanted to ask this last year But can you run machines on Mosquito? I know they have trails but I haven't heard of anyone with machines or sleds for Ice fishing like on Erie?



Treeman said:


> it will probably be primarily for Erie unless I have some assistance pulling it out on Mosquito or LaDue. So I'm not giving up on the Quickfish entirely.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope. Portage and erie are it. Unless your disabled. Sucks would catch a lot more fish being able to move spot o spot in 5 mins instead of 45 mins


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

We'll be drilling holes soon. Hope to see Papaperch on the ice with his new shed.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Is that an early 30's model B?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Not sure whether it's a Ford Model A or B... but regardless, it's very very cool


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Hub tips... I have an Eskimo 949... Anchor the side that faces the wind before doing anything else... Pop it up add more anchors. Our hub only goes in bitter cold or up north for tip ups. It is no good for run and gun. If it gets wet it can freeze into itself. Hands down the most shanty for the money. We play cards and watch flags with the heater running. It will fish 3 very comfy. You have to take seats. We drill holes and scoop them out before we pop it. Slush it in and you are good to go. Two guys are a must, 3 is even easier


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Not sure whether it's a Ford Model A or B... but regardless, it's very very cool


I know it doesn't really matter that is an awesome machine and I wish I owned it.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

That thing is BAD A.. 
How much do you think it weighs?
I wish I had my first car. A Chevette.  
With a little modification and some tracks & skis it would of made a great light weight snow machine...and it got 35-40mpg.


----------

